
Brusher – Tiny utility to create live webpage backgrounds - narmak
http://github.com/kamranahmedse/brusher
======
mstolpm
Nice effect. But it is interesting how "lightweight" is used here. Sure, the
library might be lightweight, but the CPU usage of my Chrome instance jumps to
nearly 100% as long as I play with the demos. That's not "lightweight" for the
user.

------
zeeshanu
I can't remember right now, but I saw a similar background on some website
where they had put the blurry demo of the website in the background and moving
the mouse over it kept it un-blurring. Looks nice!

------
idnan
Seems interesting, will give it a try tonight. Thanks for sharing!

